# Just got a usp test pipe



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

So I opened the box and found that there were 2 ports for the oxygen sensors. This is for the low emissions models which I don't have. So does anyone know what size plug to buy to cover the first port up?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Id just email or call USP and they can send you one. I know they make the plugs for them for people who want to plug up the o2 sensor ports. Tell em they sent you the wrong one and to send you a plug for it, they shouldnt give you a hard time.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

its all good I got a plug from a vw tuner. This thing sounds beastly at high rpm. As for power difference idk it does not seem that different. Maybe a tune will help.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> its all good I got a plug from a vw tuner. This thing sounds beastly at high rpm. As for power difference idk it does not seem that different. Maybe a tune will help.


How is the lower end noise? I have been debating this with my tt catback but don't want it to loud in the car..


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

i installed mine a few days ago! I love it so far. with a stock catback its easily quiet enough, under 3k, for daily driver with any attention. after 3-3.5k it SCREAMS! Power i noticed a change in the upper rpm range in 3rd and 4th, some 5th. Enough to keep pulling after 65mph.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/CZQ4Q8aX19U


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

KyleLaughs said:


> http://youtu.be/CZQ4Q8aX19U


Link doesn't work. :what:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

KyleLaughs said:


> i installed mine a few days ago! I love it so far. with a stock catback its easily quiet enough, under 3k, for daily driver with any attention. after 3-3.5k it SCREAMS! Power i noticed a change in the upper rpm range in 3rd and 4th, some 5th. Enough to keep pulling after 65mph.


Glad to see everything went ok! I love the sound of a test piped rabbit


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Glad to see everything went ok! I love the sound of a test piped rabbit


yeah i meant to message you but i was loading photos and vids from the past few days. im now looking to replace my stock muffler but i can find one that will fit.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

SocoJoe said:


> Link doesn't work. :what:


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZQ4Q8aX19U

FIXED??? i had it listed as private instead of unlisted


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Link still does not work. Im staying inside cause there is 6 inches of snow.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

timmiller05 said:


> How is the lower end noise? I have been debating this with my tt catback but don't want it to loud in the car..


It is actually a little deeper sounding at low rpms but it is not any different in sound until you hit past 3k than it sound beastly. I have had a few people try to pass me and I floor and then they back off. As for power I feel like it accelerates quicker at highway speeds but I don't really feel anything more. But I have not had much time with it yet. Not sure what the dealer would say if they say the pipe.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

So you guys that are n/a think that it gave you noticeable gains? I was initially not going to run one until I went turbo, it seems like in my car, it isn't any louder. I do notice a slight drone off boost. The best part about this test pipe to me is the new sounds I got. More turbo Wastegate sounds, more UN wind sounds, and overall it screams up high. I think I've scared a few friends once I got on it. They all say its very mean sounding once I go wot. 
I still don't understand why anyone would pair this up with the factory exhaust though. 
Butt dyno felt a jump in power though!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I actually had mine bolted up to the stock exhaust at first cause I didnt have the cash for a catback at the time. I noticed a difference in power right away, it seemed to rev easier and deffinately felt more torquey then before. After I got my catback put on is when I really started appreciating it. It deffinately helps out in the upper rpms for sure but the sounds my engine make are really mean and raw now. I get that nice burble and popping in the exhaust upon decceleration from above 2500 rpms. When I stomp it, my exhaust is amplified even more and has an even deeper growl to it now.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

tay272 said:


> I actually had mine bolted up to the stock exhaust at first cause I didnt have the cash for a catback at the time. I noticed a difference in power right away, it seemed to rev easier and deffinately felt more torquey then before. After I got my catback put on is when I really started appreciating it. It deffinately helps out in the upper rpms for sure but the sounds my engine make are really mean and raw now. I get that nice burble and popping in the exhaust upon decceleration from above 2500 rpms. When I stomp it, my exhaust is amplified even more and has an even deeper growl to it now.


you need to post some vids man! 
I wanted to get one but i'm planning for the future now so just saving for a 3" TBE to go with the SRI and stage 3


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> Link still does not work. Im staying inside cause there is 6 inches of snow.


 PLEASE TELL IF THIS WORKS! I am an idiot when it comes to youtube!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

sounds good. Mine sounds kinda like that(single magnaflow). It makes a flabby kinda messy sound which I like but its a bit too loud right now.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

my mech is going to find and install a borla muffler and remove that suitcase. Im thinking of taking my cat(in the garage) and punching like 3 small metal pipes through it and makes sort of a ghetto fabbed high flow, bc once i go SRI/mani/ real catback im going to want a high flow. VA can be a bitch like that.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

KyleLaughs said:


> my mech is going to find and install a borla muffler and remove that suitcase.* Im thinking of taking my cat(in the garage) and punching like 3 small metal pipes through it and makes sort of a ghetto fabbed high flow*, bc once i go SRI/mani/ real catback im going to want a high flow. VA can be a bitch like that.


:sly:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> you need to post some vids man!
> I wanted to get one but i'm planning for the future now so just saving for a 3" TBE to go with the SRI and stage 3


Deffinately plannin on taking alot more vids this summer. All in good time my friend


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I have a testpipe too.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

^:beer:


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I have a testpipe too.


how do you like the mani? i thinking about making that one of my final mods on my rabb. buying a MK2 soon. im thinking about swapping a 2.5 into that, bu till need an extra engine.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I have a testpipe too.


very nice she pulls hard it looks like. 0-60 in nearly 6 flat. NICEEEE:thumbup:. Me wants but too much money and no mk6 tune.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> very nice she pulls hard it looks like. 0-60 in nearly 6 flat. NICEEEE:thumbup:. Me wants but too much money and no mk6 tune.


 I just Got my 2010 sportwagen 2.5 tuned with Unitronic... Im pretty sure they do golf 2.5 also. It pulls hard now! No more upper end lag, can't take it past 7 grand like the previous video but 6,500rpm in 3rd is a bit above 90 which i was very impressed with. Even 4th gear now feels burly.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

timmiller05 said:


> I just Got my 2010 sportwagen 2.5 tuned with Unitronic... Im pretty sure they do golf 2.5 also. It pulls hard now! No more upper end lag, can't take it past 7 grand like the previous video but 6,500rpm in 3rd is a bit above 90 which i was very impressed with. Even 4th gear now feels burly.


 stage 1 right?. Does it really pull that much better?. If I got unitronic id be stage 2 since I have a usp pipe with high flow cat and intake. I dont wanna pay 550 bucks though so im still waiting for um.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey jaja, 

We gotta do that 2.5 meet so i can hear that thing. :beer:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> Hey jaja,
> 
> We gotta do that 2.5 meet so i can hear that thing. :beer:


 ah yes, will do. It sounds pretty beast now and loud as balls lol. I have vcds/vag com if you guys wanna use it.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> stage 1 right?. Does it really pull that much better?. If I got unitronic id be stage 2 since I have a usp pipe with high flow cat and intake. I dont wanna pay 550 bucks though so im still waiting for um.


 It's stage 1+ for now. apparently they didn't have stage 2 yet... And yes it pulls alot harder!! I hook up a shop near by alot who is a unitronic dealer so it was significantly less :beer: 

I have BSH cold air intake and TT borla exhaust also...I would imagine when the stage 2 file is out it wont be much more to re flash..but could be wrong. either way im happy with it


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

someone said i was vtec today... 

anyway i love having a test pipe. MPG is epic, (im getting like 35 average while mobbin it) WITH a res is easy to drive around without getting sh!t from cops. (i got pulled over today for illegal front plate and he didnt mention that awesome cat-less smell i have.) and its fun to Funk with people when they see a rabbit or jetta and WAAAAAABBBBAAAAAA you pull on them on the highway (2 mazdaspeed3's ate it on the capital beltway. mods are only a p-flo/test pipe with GTi catback on a late 07)


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

KyleLaughs said:


> someone said i was vtec today...
> 
> anyway i love having a test pipe. MPG is epic, (im getting like 35 average while mobbin it) WITH a res is easy to drive around without getting sh!t from cops. (i got pulled over today for illegal front plate and he didnt mention that awesome cat-less smell i have.) and its fun to Funk with people when they see a rabbit or jetta and WAAAAAABBBBAAAAAA you pull on them on the highway (2 mazdaspeed3's ate it on the capital beltway. mods are only a p-flo/test pipe with GTi catback on a late 07)


 ms3 really? With just intake, test pipe and a catback?


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

Really? MS3 is ~260hp and 280ft/lb... intake/testpipe/catback on a jetta should be like.. 200hp/180 torque at the most, right? they must not have been serious lol


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah there is no way!
Unless Mazda 3...remove that speed part.that makes better sense. I used to blowthose things away regularly


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

driftme said:


> Really? MS3 is ~260hp and 280ft/lb... intake/testpipe/catback on a jetta should be like.. 200hp/180 torque at the most, right? they must not have been serious lol


 yea its more like 190 crank hp.


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> yea its more like 190 crank hp.


 i was being generous and assuming stickers or at least tint. =]


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

couldve been a mazda3 with a mazdaspeed badge. im just saying a mazdaspeed3 tried passing me at 70 and didnt get by till i hit 110


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 2.5 jetta is the test pipe worth getting even if your not going to go the turbo route? I don't have the funds to go turbo, but what about if I have a cat back exhaust, intake and chip? And if it's worth getting what one will work the best with the mods i have hiflow cat or cat less?


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

its gonna be a benefit even without a turbo. and the catless will be better, but might not pass your state's inspection/smog check/whatever


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> I have a 2.5 jetta is the test pipe worth getting even if your not going to go the turbo route? I don't have the funds to go turbo, but what about if I have a cat back exhaust, intake and chip? And if it's worth getting what one will work the best with the mods i have hiflow cat or cat less?


 You can get the high flow version but its a bit pricey. There is hardly any restriction if you do get the high flow cat and the chance of a cel may be less and there wont be any stinky smells. Thats why I got the one with a cat and it still flows a lot better than the stock. Honestly I blew my breath into the usp catted pipe and it shot out the other side with nearly the same velocity. I blew into the stock one and hardly felt anything come out the other side. Its safe to say the high flow provides very little to almost no restriction. I also compared to sound to the catless and its very similar. The sound past 3k rpm is much different.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok that's good to know thanks! Did you get it installed yet? If not can you measure it for me? I had a cat back put on and I need to know if how long it is because I had a 24" round muffler put in to knock down some of the drone so I just want to make sure it will fit without any issues


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

yea its already in. I had a magnaflow welded where the resonator used to be and the fit was fine. If it does not fit its not too difficult to put another piece in or cut some of it off. But I dont know about the jetta.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

jaja123 said:


> yea its already in. I had a magnaflow welded where the resonator used to be and the fit was fine. If it does not fit its not too difficult to put another piece in or cut some of it off. But I dont know about the jetta.


 How big was the Magnaflow that you had welded in? Or dont you remember.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> How big was the Magnaflow that you had welded in? Or dont you remember.


 I think it was 18 inches.


----------

